# Opal eating a Dubia Roach



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought I'd give it a try. She struggles with it a bit. But she gets it 
(It's in the process of getting an audio change so sorry for me blabbing to my mom in the background she kinda walked in and was like "um whats that o.o")




Are they good for her at all??


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

They are supposed to be healthier (from what I read). Thats cute btw!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Good job Opal, you got it


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol Yeah I saw a satisfied look on her face when she crunched it. 
Maybe I'll pick some up on Sunday at the reptile expo. Hopefully they'll be cheap. I wanna get something they surely cant get out of though. They give me the heeby jeebys more then meal worms ever will.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Eeewwww! 

Haha, GO OPAL! What a brave hedgie!! Those roaches upset my stomach :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> lol Yeah I saw a satisfied look on her face when she crunched it.
> Maybe I'll pick some up on Sunday at the reptile expo. Hopefully they'll be cheap. I wanna get something they surely cant get out of though. They give me the heeby jeebys more then meal worms ever will.


I've done a bit of reading on dubias because I was considering starting a colony to use as feeders for the reptiles at the pet store I'm working at (as well as our baby bearded dragon that I'm currently nursing). They're actually very simple to contain, since they can't climb, they can't jump, and they can't really fly (males can hover, but only a very little bit, not enough to escape). If you have a sterilite container or extra tank, that'd hold them just fine! They're not terribly cheap though, since they're slow breeders. I know there's another type of roach that's cheaper, but they are a bit better at climbing, I think. I bet you'll find out more about all of this at the expo though! Have fun!


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

If your considering keeping them (and keeping them alive) I found this website that might help. It has some breeding info to, if you'd be interested in that. In a quick summary, it says to always have high quality, high protein cat food avaliable, use a bowl of water gel instead of water so they don't drown, to feed the fruits and veggies once a week and that the can't climb so choosing an enclosure is easy. And that they don't smell and only need there home cleaned every couple months.

http://www.nyworms.com/dubiacare.htm


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Maybe I will I'm not sure.  
Either way I plan to buy some if they have em. x3 
How many a week do you think would be good?? My girl has a healthy weight and is active.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hopefully LizardGirl will stop by and weigh in on this, I think I remember reading that she feeds dubias (or maybe I'm thinking of someone else...Fuzzy, tired brain is tired. XD). But I'd say even one or two a night would be fine. In terms of protein/fat, I think they're similar to crickets in that they're not too fatty, but they're healthier than crickets because they have a higher protein-to-shell ratio, if I'm remembering correctly. I know that's why they're so popular as feeders for reptiles like bearded dragons, aside from the ease of breeding/caring for them. So since they're not too fatty, I don't think it'd hurt to feed a good number of them. With as big as they are though (depending on the size of the ones you get), she may eat less kibble/other food when you give her more dubias. As with any diet change, just keep an eye on her weight and see how it responds to the new addition. I'd really like the try dubias with Lily, but have yet to get a hold of the guy around here who sells them. :roll:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

You guys are all much braver than I am. :shock: I still haven't worked my way up to feeding Felix crickets, let alone ROACHES! I'm completely paranoid about them getting loose in my apartment.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Cool I'll Definatly grab some. They're expensive at the local shop though $1 a piece. It adds up.

Well the guy told me they die in cold. I had the game plan that if it got loose I'd shut my door and blast the ac for a few days Loll


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Bleh. :lol: She sure looked like she enjoyed it though!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I read the title and mentally prepared myself to see Opal eat the roach, but I have to say, that I still screamed when she killed it. BLUCK!!! You are very brave and I've considered feeding dubias, but I don't think I can. You are so brave.

She looked like she loved it though.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Loll I don't know it the audio on that is still on or it went to the song I tried to put on it. But I yelped too when she did. I was like "OMG o.o" I give her props for getting it. lol

Tbh I didn't touch it haha I like shook it out of the bag. I'm not up to that step yet.

My biggest fear is that I'm gonna start to like love bugs and get a tarantula or something. o.o I would have never pictured myself even going near a mealworm and now I hold em like they're nothing. Soon to be the same with the roaches. (given due time).


----------

